# Can I use joist hangers on concrete wall?



## jsunsun (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm wondering if I can hang 2x10 floor joists to concrete walls using joist hangers and concrete screws? 

I'm looking to remove a basement staircase, so I need to add more floor space on the first floor to fill in this opening. This staircase sit by an exterior concrete foundation wall (unfinished basement). So the easiest way I can think of is to just add floor joist using joist hangers, but this will have to be fastened onto the concrete wall.

Is this ok? If not, what's the proper way of doing it? Thanks!


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Mount a ledger using epoxy screen anchors then attach hangers to that..


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Top flange hangers may also be an option.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would ledger it. 

what are these called ? drill a hole, pound in the threaded insert. then as the bolt is tightened, it spreads the insert locking it into place.


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Wedge anchor..


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Epoxy anchors are a little tricky to install. The hole has to be very clean, the temperature has to be correct, and the mix has to be done correctly. Hilti makes a nice line of epoxy anchors that are installed using a special bit in a Hilti gun, works well under correct conditions.

There are a many different expansion anchors that are easier to use, and can be installed in cold conditions. I like the red heads (see http://www.itwredhead.com/pdfs/RH_pdfs/50-53_Selection_guide.pdf for s discussion about different types). Hilti also makes nice expansion type anchors. Some of the anchors require a special tool to install, which can usually be rented.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would think the Red Heads would work just fine in this application. Your looking for shear strength the hold the joist. 

Now, if you were going to be putting a lot of tension it (pulling), then epoxy might be a better solution.


----------



## jsunsun (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! 

I forgot to mention, I actually only need to secure 1 floor joist to the concrete, as the other floor joists that I will need to put in are located in spots where fastening to concrete is not necessary.

Since I only need to fasten 1 floor joist to concrete, the strength of this 1 joist may not be as critical to the overall strength of the floor, will this open up other possible options? Or attaching a ledger even for just this 1 joist is still the way to go?

Thanks!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

IMO, use a ledger with poly behind it for a vapor barrier to meet code, *#7*; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec017.htm

The concrete hangers for wood joists are made of 10 gauge to 14 ga.---------- wood to wood hangers are much thinner/lighter; 14-20 gauge and would be too thin for the fastener application into concrete.

Gary


----------



## jsunsun (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks all! As everyone suggested, I ledgered it, with vapor barrier behind, using wedge anchors, and attached the joist with joist hanger to the ledger.


----------

